# KLD Motor Question



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

Looks like its main intended use is as a hub motor for a scooter – high torque, low rpm.


----------



## Evilsizer (Jan 25, 2010)

well if the specs are true, a peak of 100FT LBS is impressive i say for such a small motor. i wonder what the continuous rating is for torque. though it is ironic on one page they say 110Nm but in the spec sheet they only show 140Nm. im wondering if 110Nm is the continuous rating then...


----------

